# Water Heater Installation Cost :0



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Am I completely out of touch with the price for plumbing work? Just received a quote for $2k to replace an existing gas water heater. Simple garage install and I already have the new replacement on site.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

That seems really high to me. When I did mine it was super easy. All the new connection points were in the exact same place as the old ones so all I had to do was disconnect the old one and connect the new one. I spent less than an hour on the whole job.
Maybe yours is different.
~JOE~


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

I just replaced one in one of my rentals, took 2 hours. It's very easy!!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I know that you have to have an "expansion tank" installed now. Wherever you bought the water heater from should be able to tell you how much or know someone that can do it. Not sure if permit has to be pulled or not


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Got the job done including expansion tank and permit for $540. The original quote came from one of Home Depot's "hand picked" installers.......


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have one in my garage to install, and I know I can do it myself.
But should I attempt to sell, I know the permitting will be w thing, if I do not get one.
I sent you a PM, asking who you engaged to install yours.
Thanks 
BT


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Lil' Scout said:


> Am I completely out of touch with the price for plumbing work? Just received a quote for $2k to replace an existing gas water heater. Simple garage install and I already have the new replacement on site.


Just did mine a couple weeks ago. Got the same $2K price quote but that was them providing the heater. $1200 to install mine. Went to Lowes and got the Heater for $400 and did it myself. It's 3 wires and 3 pluming connections. Took about two hours. I did not put in an expansion tank. The company that quoted the install said I did not need one.


----------

